# 046 Fresh Start



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Was curious if anyone has tried the BM 046 Fresh Start acrylic primer on previously painted or stained cabinets? I've used this over dark wall colors to eliminate the need for several coats of finish and it worked great. Covered in 1 coat but it's also touted as an adhesion primer and even mentions it will block tannin bleed. If so, how'd it work? Does it sand well?

With the shortage of oils I've been playing with different primers and topcoats.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Was curious if anyone has tried the BM 046 Fresh Start acrylic primer on previously painted or stained cabinets? I've used this over dark wall colors to eliminate the need for several coats of finish and it worked great. Covered in 1 coat but it's also touted as an adhesion primer and even mentions it will block tannin bleed. If so, how'd it work? Does it sand well?
> 
> With the shortage of oils I've been playing with different primers and topcoats.


sands good but doesn't powder. will lock most tannin bleed with two coats. Like most other water based primers keep a rattle can of coverstain handy. 046 has really great adhesion if you give it a full cure like stix is doesn't start to develop full adhesion 5-7 days..


----------



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

I've used it to block tannin bleed and it didn't do anything for me - even after two coats. The tannins were still bleeding through and I had to switch over to the oil based version of the Fresh Start to get it to cover the tannin bleed.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

If you’re accustomed to using solvent borne primers as I am, you’ll probably be disappointed with nearly every aspect of the 046. I tested it out on a junker piece of furniture and it was a no go for me..


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

FWIW, this is a test I did with various primers I had on the shelf although it only addresses the adhesion issue, not tannin bleed.

I took an extra panel I had with this acrylated epoxy on it and sanded half with 220g and half with 180g. Then divided each half into quadrants. I applied 1 coat of the following:
BM Fresh Start
Inslx Aqua Lock
Zinsser SmartPrime
Zinsser BIN

This morning I did adhesion tests on all of them. As you might suspect BIN was best. I couldn't scrape it off of either the 220 or 180 side and held tight on the tape pull. SmartPrime and Fresh Start were about equal. Both passed a tape pull and I couldn't scratch it off after 16hrs although it feels like if I worked at it with a finger nail I might scrape some off. I would expect that to improve after a couple of day full cure. Aqua Lock did not pass the tape pull (very small pieces came up) and I could scrape it if I worked at it.


----------

